# CONTOMS course



## Redman 6 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey y'all!  Anyone heading to the CONTOMS course in Sept? I just received my acceptance letter today.  Would love to hear from anyone who has been through the course. 

LUNO where you at??????


----------



## Jon (Aug 3, 2006)

Welcome Redman. (yeah, I know you've been here since May).

Do you still have to have an active law-enforcement affiliation to go to CONTOMS?


----------



## Redman 6 (Aug 3, 2006)

*Contoms*

MSJ,

Not sure if you HAVE to have an affiliation. (I do).  I threw my name in the hat and they picked me up for the course.  I have read a bunch of stuff on the net but am trying to speak to someone who has been through the course. No one that I know has been down this road yet.  Check out the website and give those guys a call and see what they say.

Longtime reader seldom poster.........


----------



## Luno (Aug 12, 2006)

*Contoms*

The grand-daddy of them all...  Nope haven't gone that route, don't have the current "affiliation" but was looking at joining as a reserve just to go.  I work in more of the PMC/PSD side of the house, so our med is a little different.  Best of luck to you though!  And congratulations.


----------



## Redman 6 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Psd*

Luno,

I hit you up on your hotmail address did you ever get the message?  Would like to hear about the PSD things you are into and some of the other med courses you have been to.  Drop me a line when you can.

Thx

J


----------



## Luno (Oct 14, 2006)

*Redman*

Yes, I did get your message, I've been swamped with work, so, how was CONTOMS, now that you're an EMT-T?


----------



## Redman 6 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Contoms*

L,

The course was excellent. We had a mixture of students in our class, most were paramedics, a few docs, and a couple of active duty guys as well. We covered alot of important topics and I learned alot.  It definitely bridged the gap between the civilian EMT-B program and what we need when we're working far out in the hinterlands....

The staff was good to go as well. Very knowledgeable and a good bunch of dudes.  Highly recommend it.

J


----------

